

Recession rips at US marriages, expands income gap - Mistone
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100929/ap_on_bi_ge/us_census_recession_s_impact

======
Mistone
Interesting thing about this article is the stats are from 2009 census and
show just how badly the recession hit American's. Covers income gap
(increasing), poorest poor (increasing), commuting (descreasing - less people
working) and lots of other fascinating and scary stats.

